

Ask HN: Can I aggregate my up-votes on HN into a personalized RSS feed? - Abundnce10

I spend a lot of time on HN up-voting articles that I find interesting and worthwhile, but in order to share with friends I need to copy the URL, open a new tab, navigate to Twitter or Google+, write a brief summary or introduction, and then publish it.<p>I've been thinking that it'd be more efficient to provide an RSS feed to my friends/colleagues containing the articles I've read and found newsworthy on HN.  Is there anyway to accomplish this?
======
soho33
i may be mistaken but i believe since your average karma is below 2, i don't
think your up votes even count! i'm on the same boat! my karma has gone up but
for some reason my average has gone down!

~~~
Abundnce10
I realize now that you can't see my 'saved stories' and I can't see yours. I
want to share those up-voted ('saved stories') articles with others. Does
anyone know of way to do this? Or if it'd even be possible?

------
MarlonPro
I need that too!

